# My Second New Watch This Month!



## dizz (Jun 15, 2008)

This is my second Seiko '5' and both came this month!

*Model:* SNXA07K - with red second hand- crown at 3 o'clock

*Movement:* Seiko automatic caliber 7S26, 21 jewels

*Dial:* Day-date feature at 3 o'clock position

*Case:* 36 mm x 11 mm thickness

*Other information:* Mineral crystal glass, Luminous arabic numerals, folded single clasp SS bracelet, see-thru case back.

I have changed the bracelet for a leather strap but im not sure that it looks quite right, what do you think I should put on it?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Looks fine to me

Balances the face nicely and gives it even more of the military look.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Like the red second hand :thumbsup:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Looks fine on the leather, or you could put it on a nato strap as well.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 31, 2005)

I have 4 "5"s and wear 2 regularly. They are built well and keep good time for the money. I wear one particular 5 while shooting and working, still works fine. Seem to run 2-3 days after taking them off after a day of wearing.

I like the raised numeral versions the best, give the dial some dimention. My black dial 5 had different hands than your's.

Enjoy.


----------

